# The "Livin'room" theater



## robseyes (Aug 30, 2006)

We live in a smallish rambler,so I don't really have the room to have a seperate theater area.:crying:
What we do have sure does a great job!

Vandersteen speakers: 1c's, vcc-1, & vsm-1 (on the ceiling for surround duty)

2 Home built Ascendant Audio 15's in 4 cube sealed enclosures behind the side couch for a tight powerful foundation.(I have 2 Maelstrom-X waiting for their own enclosures to give a little more headroom).

Yamaha 2500 receiver as a preamp.

Emotiva Mps-1 as the main amp.

Oppo upscaling 980 dvd player (looking forward to upgrading to the BDP-83 blu-ray player)

Crown CE 4000 for the subs --eq'd by the Behringer DEQ-2496 for LT duty & to help tame the room.

Logitech Squeezebox to access the 1 terabyte of music on the family 'puter.

Nintendo wii (my son loves that starwars lego game!)

Pioneer Elite Pro-1150 50 inch Plasma.......the picture on this thing just gives me a stupid grin.:unbelievable:


----------



## robseyes (Aug 30, 2006)

I forgot to mention......Monster box (not sure what model # it is) & panamax conditioners.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice..:T


----------



## robseyes (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks.....this hobby is too addictive!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

And there's no cure for it!!.:bigsmile:


----------

